# What product do you use on your Havie's ears?



## JennyD (Jan 2, 2016)

I am looking in to what products I should be using on my Havie's ears (he is born!! 2 weeks old on Monday). I am putting together my shopping list for when he comes home.

So what brands should I look in to? I have read I need both a drying product and an ear product. Is that correct?


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

When Gracie was younger she had a lot of ear problems. The vet recommended Virbac's EPI-OTIC to use in her ears after each bath. He also recommended putting cotton in her ears before bathing her. She's 4 1/2 now and I haven't had any ear problems with her in the past 3 years. Not sure if it's because I continue to use this product, or whether her ear canals have gotten larger as she's gotten more mature.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

We've never used anything specific on Mario, we just clean any gunk out when we see it and use cotton balls when we bathe him. Every time he sees the vet, they tell us his ears are very well-maintained...little do they know we do little more than jack squat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JennyD said:


> I am looking in to what products I should be using on my Havie's ears (he is born!! 2 weeks old on Monday). I am putting together my shopping list for when he comes home.
> 
> So what brands should I look in to? I have read I need both a drying product and an ear product. Is that correct?


The only time I've had to use something IN one of my dogs' ears was for an ear infection. I've never heard of routinely using anything in thier ears. My vet has never suggested it, and neither has my breeder.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Another vote for Epi-Otic. When Ricky came home with us from the breeder, he had a severe ear infection. Antibiotics and Epi-Otic cleared it up quickly. Ricky's Vet recommends we use Epi-Otic on a monthly schedule as a prophylactic to keep his ears clean. He says Havanese are prone to ear infections due to long hair in the ear canal entrance. Application technique is important. You must work the liquid down into the lower ear canal by massaging the ear canal from the outside with thumb and index finger. You will hear a "squishing" sound if you are massaging correctly.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Unless you are having a problem with the ears I wouldn't put anything in them. Some don't need the hair in the ears plucked either. Only if it is excessive or causing issues.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> We've never used anything specific on Mario, we just clean any gunk out when we see it and use cotton balls when we bathe him. Every time he sees the vet, they tell us his ears are very well-maintained...little do they know we do little more than jack squat


That sounds like what we do, though I don't bother with cotton balls for bathing... I found that Kodi just shook them out... he hated them! So I never even tried with the girls.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Unless you are having a problem with the ears I wouldn't put anything in them. Some don't need the hair in the ears plucked either. Only if it is excessive or causing issues.


True. None of mine have much hair inside their ears, and they've never been plucked. I have friends that HAVE to pluck, or the ears get totally plugged with matted hair.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been wondering about the cotton balls in the ears when bathing. Willow's prior owner told me she did that. I tried once and they were gone with one head shake! So now I don't put anything in her ears during bath time. I just try not to squirt water directly at her ears. I haven't used any other product in her ears either.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe if it ain't broken , don't fix it. If you have an issue then consult with a vet. We've been lucky with Molly and never have even removed any gunk.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd wait until it looks like you might need something.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles have very furry ears. The groomer sprinkles a little powder in the ears and plucks the hair out. It doesn't seem to bother them at all.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations on your new addition to the family.:smile2: I've never used anything special on Sammy ears. When he was younger i just used cotton balls and wipes sometimes. I just think you protect him all you can. This should guide you through your shopping list.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker hated the cotton balls. They lasted about 10 seconds. No issues so far and not a lot of hair inside the ears either.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't put anything in Emmie's ears or pluck any hairs. Her ears are au naturel.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We have never used anything in their ears. The groomer does pluck the excess hair out of their ears when they are groomed. She uses a little ear powder before plucking. They have very furry ears. It keeps there ears nice and clean.


----------

